# Buying a vinyl cutter



## jrtees1 (May 26, 2010)

Hi I am a newbie and still haven't bought my equipment yet. There is a 34" us cutter vinyl cutter on ebay? Anyone have any opinions. I need to cut vinyls and also to cut around my heat transfers for dark shirts. Do I need to buy software for the cutter as well.

Thanks.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

run...run far away from most any eBay cutter...note I say most... those are the ones from China, without any enforceable warranty, little or no support, parts availability is slim or none. A lot will not support Win 7 and some will not have a USB direct connection..There are a couple reputable companies selling on eBay but they are far and few between. I think that US Cutter has a presence there as does a guy selling the GCC EX24. Another thing...do you want/need optic eye...what motor...servo or stepper...Stepper is not as robust/strong as servo motor and will not last as long...plus some of the cheaper cutters do not track well.....so buy at your own risk


----------



## crazycat (Aug 20, 2009)

jrtees1 said:


> Hi I am a newbie and still haven't bought my equipment yet. There is a 34" us cutter vinyl cutter on ebay? Anyone have any opinions. I need to cut vinyls and also to cut around my heat transfers for dark shirts. Do I need to buy software for the cutter as well.
> 
> Thanks.


I agree! I have a a U.S. Cutter Refine that I bought when I was first starting out, I had nothing but problems with it, the software that comes with it is terrible too. The model I bought came with software from an Aussie company that no longer exists and no support with it. I bought a Vinyl Express Qe 60+ that is made by Graphtec and comes with a private label version of Flexi 8. I did not buy the ARMS unit when I ordered it, I wish I did now...lol.

To give you an idea of the quality of the u.s. cutter models, they use cut vinyl for the actual labels, that come from the machine, very low rent operation, and the whole case is made of platic and the plug area on mine broke with in 3 months of purchase and it has never been fix due to not getting service for the unit from the seller.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Go for a Roland GX-24. A bit smaller, but worth every penny. I don't own one yet, but plan too. I've watched tons of videos and read hundreds of posts and articles and found the GX-24 as a very popular, robust cutter with adjustability and production in mind. Plus Roland customer support is excellent.


Buy once, cry once.


----------



## jrtees1 (May 26, 2010)

Yes I would love to but don't think I could fit it into my budget right now - thanks


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah it is expensive.
I started with, and still use, a Roland Stika SV-12. Looking back, while I love my Stika, I would have plunked down the extra cash for the GX-24. That being said, I am glad I started out on a less expensive machine to get the hang of things.


----------



## jrtees1 (May 26, 2010)

I was looking at that - it have the capability of cutting out heat transfers?


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

It can cut the heat transfers just fine (but not flocking or other thicker materials), but contour cutting is completely manual. You have to print the registration marks when you print your t shirt design and then manually line the cutter head over them. Not something I'd enjoy doing during production runs. The GX-24 has an optical eye that scans the registration marks and does the lining up for you. I know you said it's out of your budget, but I'd really take a long hard think about saving a bit more and jumping in with both feet with the GX-24.

The Stika series is best for simple vinyl decal/sign making and simple t-shirt making. They're still great though and I love mine.


----------



## jrtees1 (May 26, 2010)

Maybe I will wait a bit - thanks for all your help I appreciate it - just starting out and learning everything else right now.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

No problem. 
I've been cutting decals for less than a year but I've learned a lot. 

This forum is a good source of info. You should check out pimpashirt.com as well.


----------



## jrtees1 (May 26, 2010)

I will thanks have a good night.


----------



## VBGrafx (Mar 4, 2008)

jrtees1 said:


> Hi I am a newbie and still haven't bought my equipment yet. There is a 34" us cutter vinyl cutter on ebay? Anyone have any opinions. I need to cut vinyls and also to cut around my heat transfers for dark shirts. Do I need to buy software for the cutter as well.
> 
> Thanks.


 
I have the USCutter 36" LaserPoint.... It is by fare the worse excuss for a plotter I have ever had.... Most cutters in the last 10 year work from a printer port.... these cutters or OLD school and are slow, loud, NO down force and I tell everyone to buy something else.

Now, that being said, they are CHEAP and I think that is why people are drawn to them.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

jrtees1 said:


> Hi I am a newbie and still haven't bought my equipment yet. There is a 34" us cutter vinyl cutter on ebay? Anyone have any opinions. I need to cut vinyls and also to cut around my heat transfers for dark shirts. Do I need to buy software for the cutter as well.
> 
> Thanks.


Check out the Graptec Craft Robo Pro CE5000-40. It's a professional series 15" cutter that is able to cut vinyl and rhinestone templates. It comes with its own software that has plug-ins for CorelDraw and Adobe Illustrator and also has a servo motor. Preferred vendor, Specialty Graphics Supply, has a special running for forum members for $899 with a discount and all sort of accessories for it. Check the preferred vendors section on the forum, then special offers section.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I have 2 Refines from US Cutter and while they are good machines for starting out they don't compare to my Graphtec or Roland (Roland is a printer/cutter), the US Cutter machines made me A LOT of money. But since then they have changed something within the cutter and A LOT of people are having problems with the newer machines. I recommend staying away from their refine series, which is the series you're looking at. I do still use 1 of mine for cutting nothing but magnetic material and it works great, but again that was an older model before they changed the way they are made.


----------



## jrtees1 (May 26, 2010)

Hi - question about the Roland is a printer and cutter - I am confused I thought it was just a cutter/plotter.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

jrtees1 said:


> Hi - question about the Roland is a printer and cutter - I am confused I thought it was just a cutter/plotter.


 My Roland is a printer and cutter, but they start out at around $17,000 for a new one.


----------



## jrtees1 (May 26, 2010)

OH - I will look to reach that goal to make enough to buy one - thanks!


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Roland has cutters like the gx4 or the stika series and they have printer-cutters like the versacamms. Check out their website, www.rolanddga.com.


----------



## LincolnAveShirts (Nov 23, 2009)

Check out Imprintables Warehouse. They are great to work with. I have bought many times over the years from them.


----------



## BlsdXs2 (May 8, 2010)

I'll chime in here. I did not know a whole lot about this business and basically went in blind. (Still a newbie!) I sort of knew what I wanted but a lot of the language was greek to me. On a whim, I purchased what I thought was a great deal on a used 15X15 heat press by Sunie. I was so excited to get it. It worked great the first few times then the thermostat went. It cost me $48 bucks and I put in the new one one myself. In the long run, I still came out ahead as I paid way under what a new one would have cost. (Fingers crossed that it continues to perform) 
As far as my vinyl cutter, I looked on e-bay (I know, bad idea) and on my local Craigs list. I also frequented this forum to inquire about certain brands etc... I ended up coming across a used Vinyl Express Q60 (with lots of software, clip art, extra blades *which I now realize are expensive!, and some vinyl that was about a year old in my area. Only problem was, it was set up for Mac and I'm a PC gal. I went with my gut, not knowing what I was doing, and bought it for less than $300! I had to invest in the software through SignWarehouse (the LXi) _after_ I tried to use a cheap software from Canada that got me nowhere! I had to install the driver, banged my head against the wall A LOT to get the settings correct, change the blade, understand the language, basic operations, communications with my computer and getting it to recognize my CorelDraw, plus a whole lot more. UGH! A headache that I had for over a month! I am pleased to say, my VE Q60 is performing like a dream! I love it. I consider myself very lucky! 
*My advice, educate yourself BIG TIME!* I am fortunate and am counting my blessings. I've had great customer service with Sunie as well as SignWarehouse. I could not have come this far without this forum. The people here are great. If you have a question, ask. Take the advice to heart. The people here know what they are talking about. 
Do your research. Educate yourself. Ask question.

Best of luck to you, 
Kimberly


----------



## jrtees1 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Kimberly. I guess you were reading my mind - I have been reading hundreds of posts for over a month now and everyone has been so helpful although I get lost in the lingo here and there. I hope to get started in the next couple of weeks and will take it - slowly - from there. I believe my target customers will be high school kids so I don't expect to get too busy until they go back to school. Gives me time to learn what I am doing. Any ideas of sites to go to keep up on the latest trends and what they want?


----------



## BlsdXs2 (May 8, 2010)

I too am interested in schools. Come to find out, I need to be on a preferred vendor list in order to get their business. I contacted the local school districts and filled out the forum letter. Now, I'm on their list. I just need to get my product out there to them. Do your research. No question is too minor nor major. I learned a lot just by chance. Again, ask questions!
Best of luck to you!
Kimberly


----------



## jrtees1 (May 26, 2010)

Thank you - great information - I will look into that right away. Good Luck to you too!


----------



## BlsdXs2 (May 8, 2010)

One more thing, get your DBA number and a tax id number. That way you can file as a small business and order stuff wholesale.
You can do research for your state on line and complete a lot of it on line as well.


----------



## jrtees1 (May 26, 2010)

I have my DBA and tax id# already thanks. Regarding the preferred vendor list for schools - can you please tell me what you did - I searched on the internet last night and couldn't find anything about it or who the appropriate party is to call. Let me know if I asking too much ! Seems like everyday I have 10 more questions!


----------



## BlsdXs2 (May 8, 2010)

I actually found out about my local schools by sheer accident. I mentioned it my son's principal about making t-shirts and decals for the school and she is the one who told me about getting on the vendor list and who to contact. 
Your school districts might not require this, but I'd call the district offices to make sure.
Best of luck to you, 
Kimberly


----------



## jrtees1 (May 26, 2010)

BlsdXs2 said:


> I actually found out about my local schools by sheer accident. I mentioned it my son's principal about making t-shirts and decals for the school and she is the one who told me about getting on the vendor list and who to contact.
> Your school districts might not require this, but I'd call the district offices to make sure.
> Best of luck to you,
> Kimberly


 Thanks for all the information - really appreciate it!


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

Not too many good things to say about e-bay cutters, I have heard both satisfied (few) and horror stories (much more). After about 6 months of researching, questioning and looking at product reviews and forum reviews we purchased a Graphtec CE5000-60 for our 24" cutter. We wanted a cutter that would cut pressure sensitive twill for our embroidery, 3M Reflective Film as well as various heat transfer vinyls. We decided on the Graphtec for several reasons, we liked and do like the different blade sizes. We also liked the fact that with shipping we were able to get the Graphtec with stand and shipping included more than $400 less than the GX-24, that savings gets a lot of vinyl. I have yet to find a stand included in the price of a GX-24 and that runs an extra $250+ on the cutter price. We have cut 500+ twill appliques, used @12+ yards of 3M reflective 24" wide film and more than 18 rolls of vinyl. No problems and the plug in software for our Corel works without a hitch. 

I will say that bottom line, price was a large factor and several personal recommendations on cutting the twill from embroiderers steered us to the Graphtec.


----------



## VBGrafx (Mar 4, 2008)

Flint54 said:


> we purchased a Graphtec CE5000-60 for our 24" cutter. .


 
If you don't mind where did you purchase your Graphtec cutter?


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

VBGrafx said:


> If you don't mind where did you purchase your Graphtec cutter?



Sent pm, let me know if you got it. Thanks BK


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

VBGrafx said:


> If you don't mind where did you purchase your Graphtec cutter?


Try Specialty Graphics Supply in the preferred vendors section on this forum. See the Special Offers for Forum Members area at the bottom.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Specialty Graphics is an excellent source. The prices are great, they have a forum discount and the customer service is top notch. I wish they carried Oracal 651 though. My only complaint. I've been satisfied with the FDC though.


----------



## VBGrafx (Mar 4, 2008)

nitewalker said:


> I wish they carried Oracal 651 though. My only complaint. I've been satisfied with the FDC though.


Fellers carries it.
I personally have gotten away from anything that says "removable". I use oracal 651 for most of my printed intermediate vinyls. I use the Orajet 3551 (Calendered) for wrapping, but I'm finding that I don't like how it's holding up. So, I'll be going back to 3M Cast. I was trying to same $, but it is by fare a better product. Cost about $300 more per 60" roll.


----------



## contacthansel (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi folks, haven't been on in a while but came across this post and thought I would chime in. 

I also was in the boat of deciding what vinyl cutter to purchase. I was on a time limit to purchase (less than a month). Found this forum, read all the posts as I could. Came down to 1 week and choice between a Graphtec and a US Cutter LP24. I was a newbie, and needed equipment for extra sideline work, with not much money. I decided to go with the LP24 from USCutter on ebay (free shipping), and a Sunie 16x20 heat press, Epson Stylus 1400 (using a bulk ink system). I made my own vinyl stand from a wire-type shelve unit and piping (i can send you pic or something). The LP24 does have a little learning curve as I'm sure most do. I use the software that came with the cutter (Sign Blazer Elements), but also use Illustrator, and also design in photoshop then convert to vector in SBE. I went the "overseas" product route, and my investment has paid for itself over 5 times. 

That was 8 months ago, the cutter has had no problems, same with the heat press. I've done work for schools, churches, small businesses and it's been working out better than I thought. I deal with Specialty Graphics as well since I live in Chicago, and if in a hurry, I can drive out to them in less than an hour. 

Take Care.


----------



## VBGrafx (Mar 4, 2008)

We print, cut, & wrape vehicles, etc. We print on a Mutoh, Laminate, & cut on a Graphtec 60".
We had a vinyl express 24", for small jobs. It broke and would cost more to ship back to SignWarehouse than it cost to buy the USCutter 36". So, we bought the USCutter Laserpoint 36 with the mindset of "how bad can it be". I was looking forward to the 36" over the 24". And we where looking for a cheep cutter to replace the broke 24" cutter.

From a professional standpoint. It is VERY limited and we deff. got what we paid for. That being said, we make money with it. 

We still use it, but I wouldn't put it in a class of "professional", it's more of a hobby cutter.


----------



## contacthansel (Sep 18, 2009)

VBGrafx said:


> We still use it, but I wouldn't put it in a class of "professional", it's more of a hobby cutter.


I agree and disagree. In a class of GX-24s, an LP24 would not compare. But, they can generally do the same work. When it comes down to cutting vinyl, you can make just as much money with an LP24 compared to a GX24 or similar. I just wouldn't call it a hobby cutter. Maybe I am a little defensive though. Cheers.


----------



## lmitch (Mar 12, 2010)

Has anyone brought a Q series cutter from signwhse. Need some help deciding on a vinyl cutter


----------



## VBGrafx (Mar 4, 2008)

lmitch said:


> Has anyone brought a Q series cutter from signwhse. Need some help deciding on a vinyl cutter


Yes, I had a Q24. Worked good for about a year and a half. SignWarhouse was not REAL helpful when it broke. They wanted me to know that "things had changed at SignWarhouse" and if I needed them to help figure out the problem it was going to cost me"....?

And, keep the box it comes in, they wanted 250.00 to send me a new box to send it back in. $500 for parts to fix it and I was resp. for all shipping, there and back...? So, almost 1000.00 into a used cutter...

So, cutter OK, help .....?

I here fellers has great customer service.


----------



## lmitch (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow thanks guess I will save up for Roland gx24


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

lmitch said:


> Wow thanks guess I will save up for Roland gx24


 Look at the Graphtec ce5000 it cuts better than the Roland in my book. I've got one of each and I believe the Graphtec cuts better. Whatever you do don't buy a Refine from US Cutter, something has changed in production and they are having all kinds of troubles with them. I owned 2 Refines, both of which was older models and while they worked good for about a year each, they don't hold a candle to the Graphtec or Roland.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

contacthansel said:


> I agree and disagree. In a class of GX-24s, an LP24 would not compare. But, they can generally do the same work. When it comes down to cutting vinyl, you can make just as much money with an LP24 compared to a GX24 or similar. I just wouldn't call it a hobby cutter. Maybe I am a little defensive though. Cheers.


 I disagree.......I can cut 2-3 times faster with my Graphtec or Roland than I could with an LP. That's not even mentioning how much better the tracking is on the "name brand" machines.

I actually had a friend who has a US Cutter machine bring my his vinyl today to cut out a 164" design on my Graphtec because he couldn't track that far with his US Cutter machine. I lined it up and ran it through and it didn't go off track more than 1/32 of an inch.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

While deciding between the Graphtec CE5000-60 and the Roland GX-24 there were a few things that made me swing towards the GX-24 over the Graphtec.

1. Software; I already use and know CutStudio so there's no real learning curve upgrading to the GX-24.
2. Hardware; the cutter I use now (Roland Stika SV-12) uses the same blades as the GX-24, so no new supplies needed.
3. Warranty and support; Roland has a 2 year warranty on the GX-24, I think the Graphtec only has a 1 year. Also, I've not heard of Roland having bad support.

Were I buying a cutter for the first time I'd give the Graphtec a heavy look for sure. It's cheaper, comes with a stand and cuts great from what I read. But again, with my current equipment it makes more sense to upgrade to the GX-24. Both are great machines and the op would probably be happy with either.

David, how have you gauged that the Graphtec cuts better than the GX-24? Just curious since I'm getting the GX-24.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

John I guess I should of disclaimered it's not a GX-24 I cut with, it's an older model. But it just "seems" the Graphtec "glides" better than the Roland......Don't get me wrong, they both cut beautifully, I just use my Graphtec more. As for software, both machines have plugins for Corel Draw and Illy that'll open up directly from either program. I personally use Flexi Pro, but I also print and Flexi can do all of it at the same time.....Print on one machine and I can cut on all of my cutters at the same time. Sorry for any confusion, but again I am not cutting with a GX-24 so it "may" cut better than my Graphtec but I honestly don't know how as I am COMPLETELY HAPPY with my Graphtec.


----------



## DecalAvenue (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi

I need help. I know maybe this is not the post to ask this questions, but realy need the help.

I was using cameo and now is dead. I dont have the money to go pro with roland or graphtec, so im thinking on buying a cheap cutter from eb ay.

Im looking at 34" cutter brand unknow model cv870 or 28" cutter brand vevor model kj720. This come with artcut and i see everyone saying that is not good the software, not sure about the cutter ether.

1. With software can i buy to use with this cheap cutters? I was looking at vinylmaster cut basic and sure cut a lot.

2. What other software are good apart from does and afordable?

3. Should i buy this cutter or just wait? Just keep in mind that Business cant wait or i lose my current clients.
Thanks


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

DecalAvenue said:


> Hi
> 
> I need help. I know maybe this is not the post to ask this questions, but realy need the help.
> 
> ...


Just like your other post these are 6 year old threads you should start your own thread to get answers


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

i have a copy of signlab 8.0 print/cut if you are interested, shoot me a pm


----------

